# Feeding fish?



## ptviperz (Jul 10, 2008)

What kind of fish is ok for our Tegu's? Whole fish or filets? I'm trying to vary my guys diet up a little more. Damn rats are $3 each now and that gets expensive after a while. I'm currently alternating between lean ground turkey and rats.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zelera (Jul 10, 2008)

i tryed small goldfish when i had a gold tegu she ate them up pretty good,but my Columbian black and white does not eat them,but i have not tried in about a year


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd do whole fish. The bones are good for protein. I feed mine big comet goldfish. I also get crayfish for them and they devoured them.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 10, 2008)

NO GOLDFISH. Goldfish contain harmful bacteria that could possibly stunt your tegus growth or possibly hurt their health. Goldfish are kept in holding tanks by the hundreds were ammonia levels are off the wall and fish are dieing left and right. The dead fish just sink to the bottom and rot. Same if any feeder fish, stay away UNLESS you have a temporary holding tank in your house where the fish can get cleaned up over a period of 1-3 months before feeding.

The best (and cheapest) fish to feed is a Convict Cichlid. Whats really fun is to purchase a small $5 kiddy pool at walmart, fill it with 1" of water and toss in a couple convicts. Tegus enjoy a good chase.


----------



## Nero (Jul 10, 2008)

hahah I think im gonna try that with the fish!!


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I keep my goldfish in a tank at home first, plus they come from the store I work at and that tank stays clean and no dead fish is ever allowed to stay in any tank. 
Ha...never thought about the convicts. I'm getting into breeding them right now.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 11, 2008)

My opinion on fish is don't waste your time and money. Unless your doing it for a snack. There are too many other things that are much better to feed a Tegu.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 12, 2008)

Prerequisites:

I have a deposit on two Tegus from Bobby, but IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve never personally owned a Tegu (Actually I had a Dwarf about 20 years ago for 2 weeksÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ it was excessively aggressive and I was able to return it to the shop where I purchased it). 

Tropical fish have been my primary pet/hobby and I currently have well over 1,000 gal of tanks. IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m also several years into a breeding program from which I generate a large number of fish that are not up to the standards which I would breed or sellÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ therefore I have a very large supply of young, healthy, well fed fish to cull (get rid of). 

I talked to Bobby at length and he suggested that it would be good to feed my Tegus small whole fish, provided they are young enough to not have developed spines along their fins.

He suggested that 40% fish diet would be the maximum for a quality diet.

I hope to feed my Tegus a 33% fish dietÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I agree Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??Feeder GoldfishÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## ptviperz (Jul 13, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> My opinion on fish is don't waste your time and money. Unless your doing it for a snack. There are too many other things that are much better to feed a Tegu.



Like what? As I said, mine is on a rat/turkey diet, he hates fruits, he gets an egg every now and then. 

BTW: Nice Necrosope avatar, I have one of the skulls tattooed on my arm


----------



## tegulevi (Jul 14, 2008)

go to an asian market, you can buy frozen mullet of various sizes, also frozen crabs. they both average out to 25 cents a piece. thats cheaper than rats or mice and some tegus like the crab crunch. but the mullet were a big hit. the market i went to had about 50 species of whole frozen fish, prawns, crabs, ramshorn snails. be prepared to not speak a word the whole time you are there and feel really out of place, but its a great source for interesting feeders.


----------

